# Detailingworld™ Review- Dooka Wash Pad



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*DW Review- Dooka Wash Pad*

This is a review i have been meaning to put up for a while and finally remembered to do it today :thumb:

A Often asked question on the Forum is 'What is the best wash media' or things along those lines, now you may have noticed that one of the most recommended wash pads/mitts is the Dooka Wash Pad, so lets answer a few questons in this review. For more information on the Dooka range have a look here: http://dooka.co.uk/.

A great quality wash pad/mitt is an essential part of the modern safe wash routine, I imagine we all started off using a dirty old sponge when washing the Old Mans car but then we didnt have a clue about the swirls and scratches that can be applied to the paint when using poor wash media so if you want to minimise the swirls you need good wash media.

*The Product:*

*This is my Pad, there are many like it but this is mine...
My Pad is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
Without me, my Pad is useless. Without my Pad, I am useless. I must swill my Pad true. I must wash straighter than my enemy who is trying to swirl my paint work.......*

Apologies to the film makers who made Full Metal Jacket for the above but here she is



The Dooka wash pad arrives in a good quality bag along with a keyring which details the care instructions, as you can see its very thick and plush and certainly feels like a quality bit of kit, please note that this one is about a year old I think and still looks as good as day one apart from the colour which has calmed down a bit.

Dooka say:

*DOOKA WOOLLY WASH PADS
Made from some of the finest hides available to a select few, the dooka woolly wash pads feature a double-sided ultra-deep lambswool pile that allows dirt and grime to be drawn safely away from exterior surfaces during the washing process, thus significantly reducing the chances of inflicting fine scratches and marring. These are wash pads and not wash mitts.

These wash pads come in various colours and sizes, please note a random colour will be sent out. Please add to the notes is you require a specific colour and we will see what we can do.

You must thoroughly rinse your sheepskin pads with clean, cool water after each use and allow to air dry. If you machine wash, use a rinse cycle and low spin. Being a natural product [leather], allow to totally dry, if left damp, for example, in a bag, can lead to premature degregation. The more vivid coloured pads, the colour will run, so please do not leave on anything you do not wish to stain. As the dooka wash pads are lovingly hand made, sizes and colours may differ slightly.

Sizes [approx]:
Large 9x9"
Medium 7x7"
Small 5x5"*

So yep thats about all you need to know :thumb:

*The Method:*

So today I was giving Mrs's P's Cooper a bit of a wash, it was a lovely afternoon so why not, the car was snow foamed and rinsed ready for a wash.



So the weapon of choice today was the Dooka wash pad , I chose my red one this week (unfortunately the red colour is no longer available).



I always put my pad into my wash bucket whilst i am rinsing the car off to make sure its really supple and ready to go, the wash pad was then pulled out of the wash bucket and you could see that alot of the wash solution was stuck on the pad, so it really enables you to transfer alot of you chosen shampoo water onto the panels.



You find when using the pad that its really smooth and coupled with a decent shampoo you will find it practically glides over the panels yet is not too heavy to hold.

The wash pad shape really works well on flat panels but with a little bit of shaping can go round those fiddly little bits like door handles with ease.



To make the most of the pad i normally work a using this following method, 1/2 roof 1st then flip the pad over and do the other half, windows next flipping the pad over 1/2 way through and the same with the sides, boot and bonnet flipping the pad over 1/2 way along the panel and of course rinsing prior to soaking up more shampoo dilution.

I find this method works really well and makes the most of the pad.



And of course no Dooka review would be complete without a Pad Pose 

The great thing about using a pad is that it can be left on the horizontal panel if you need to answer your phone or grab a jaffa cake.

*
Price: *£22.95 and is available from here: http://dooka.co.uk/washing-drying/dooka-wash-pads

At this price the Pad sits at the higher end of the market but will last years, as you can see with mine its as good as new after god knows how many uses, so valuewise it is actually really good value.

*Would I use it again?:*

I have 2 of them, one light brown and the red one so the answer is yes, I tend to reach for either of them most washes.

*Conclusion:*

The Dooka wash pad is a really excellent wash pad which is worthy of mention, they seem to last forever and really take alot of abuse. Although this sits at the higher end of the price range it justifies its cost by lasting for ages.

You can get a cheaper wash pad and you can also get a cheaper parachute but if you want something to look after your paintwork or to stop you falling to the ground from a great height spend a little more :thumb:

Another oft asked question is how do i look after my wash pad?

Well heres what I do, slap it in the washing machine with the rest of the cloths, wash it with non bio on a 30deg wash and hang it up on the line, easy peasy :thumb:



"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "

*Thanks for reading :wave:*


----------

